# Buddy heater with 20lb tank and hose



## condohunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone have issues with using external hose/tank set up? I know there is an approved length hose that works with the heater, but even after several uses, it seems to get clogged and the heater won't stay lit.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Do you have a filter between the tank and heater?


----------



## Aaronjeep2 (Nov 18, 2016)

I have the 5 foot hose that came with mine. I'm actually using it right now I've only used it twice with the 20 pound tank no problems yet. I can't recal but I don't think the older models have a filter in them newer ones I think have a filter built into them.


----------



## condohunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I have the 5 foot hose that came with mine. I'm actually using it right now I've only used it twice with the 20 pound tank no problems yet. I can't recal but I don't think the older models have a filter in them newer ones I think have a filter built into them.


My big buddy heater is 4 years old.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Never had a problem with mine. Drafts have blown out the pilot a few times though. If that's not the likely problem you might clean out the tubes and orifices. Maybe it will work better for you.
Good luck.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

We had a similar problem with our forklifts at work when we switched brands of propane.The fuel lines were getting eaten up by the fuel.Switched out the lines and problem solved.It had something to do with the perfume that is added to make it stink.After changing out the fuel lines we did have to clean out the throttle body,evaporator ,and regulator on each one.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

If you aren't using one pound tanks which are much cleaner then you need to get a filter when using a 20lb tank. I use a new filter on mine every year with no problems. I have friends that don't and they have had problems with their unit staying lit.


----------



## condohunter (Feb 13, 2011)

sparky18181 said:


> If you aren't using one pound tanks which are much cleaner then you need to get a filter when using a 20lb tank. I use a new filter on mine every year with no problems. I have friends that don't and they have had problems with their unit staying lit.


----------



## condohunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, i figured as much. What type of filter do you use? An in-line type that goes on the hose before screwing into heater? I haven't really seen anything in the stores


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## condohunter (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, all set guys!


----------



## LITTLECLEO (Apr 14, 2015)

X2 on the filter


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Mr Heater Makes a 10 Foot Hose that Does Not Require the Filter! The 12 Foot Hose Does Require their Inline Filter. I mention this last year here... The hose are made from 2 different Materials one has an oil in it and what clogs the Regulator and requires the filer the other does not and No Filter is Require.
This Hose does not;
http://www.mrheater.com/product/accessories/hoses/10ft-buddy-series-propane-hose-assembly.html
Newaygo1


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Newaygo1 said:


> Mr Heater Makes a 10 Foot Hose that Does Not Require the Filter! The 12 Foot Hose Does Require their Inline Filter. I mention this last year here... The hose are made from 2 different Materials one has an oil in it and what clogs the Regulator and requires the filer the other does not and No Filter is Require.
> This Hose does not;
> http://www.mrheater.com/product/accessories/hoses/10ft-buddy-series-propane-hose-assembly.html
> Newaygo1


Gonna have to disagree with you on this one. It's that the small bottles of propane are cleaner than when you get a 20 lb tank filled. Noting to do with the hose.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

sparky18181 said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you on this one. It's that the small bottles of propane are cleaner than when you get a 20 lb tank filled. Noting to do with the hose.


Well You need to Call Mr Heater and tell them that I have had several "Buddy Heaters: and the only ones that had any Issues was the ones when I used the 12 Ft Hose and No Filter. I contact Mr Heater and they advised there was another Hose that did not Require the use of a Filter with I have used one for 3 Years in a second box blind and Never had any issue with the Heater so far! So again maybe you need to talk with someone from the Copmpany that Makes them 20 or even 30 lbs tank of Propane is better because you don't have to toss the tank when it runs out and You don;t have to keep switching tanks too much hassle... I use both a 20 and a 30 lb tank rarely a 1 lb unless I am unfreezing a lock and make the heater portable... Other than that I see no reason to buy a Filter that just adds to out of Pocket costs with the 10 Hose I am Good But I guess some just don't believe Okay I will leave you to think what you already do... Good Luck I am good with My Heaters and I also use a NuWay which is my main box blind heater! If you have poor quality source for your propane sure Never have any issue where I get my 20 & 30 tanks filled and my Buddy Heaters Guess my source has a better quality of "Propane"!.
Newaygo1


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Newaygo1 said:


> Well You need to Call Mr Heater and tell them that I have had several "Buddy Heaters: and the only ones that had any Issues was the ones when I used the 12 Ft Hose and No Filter. I contact Mr Heater and they advised there was another Hose that did not Require the use of a Filter with I have used one for 3 Years in a second box blind and Never had any issue with the Heater so far! So again maybe you need to talk with someone from the Copmpany that Makes them 20 or even 30 lbs tank of Propane is better because you don't have to toss the tank when it runs out and You don;t have to keep switching tanks too much hassle... I use both a 20 and a 30 lb tank rarely a 1 lb unless I am unfreezing a lock and make the heater portable... Other than that I see no reason to buy a Filter that just adds to out of Pocket costs with the 10 Hose I am Good But I guess some just don't believe Okay I will leave you to think what you already do... Good Luck I am good with My Heaters and I also use a NuWay which is my main box blind heater! If you have poor quality source for your propane sure Never have any issue where I get my 20 & 30 tanks filled and my Buddy Heaters Guess my source has a better quality of "Propane"!.
> Newaygo1


Just to be clear. I don't use the one pounders. I use 30 lb and 20 lb tanks. I did talk to company officials and they are the ones who suggested the filter and didn't say anything about the length of hose being used Not trying to argue. I was only passing on my expierence with them


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I've never used a filter for what it's worth.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've been using mine for several years with the short hose that came with it on 20lb tanks with no filter and no problems. Guess I've been pretty lucky.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

sparky18181 said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you on this one. It's that the small bottles of propane are cleaner than when you get a 20 lb tank filled. Noting to do with the hose.


Small bottles may be cleaner, I honestly don't know, you may well be right. But Newaygo is spot on, the issue is corrected through use of the filter, or the new hose made of the different material that doesn't have the oil. That is straight from Mr. Heater as Newaygo mentioned, it's an issue known by the manufacture.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Newaygo1 said:


> Mr Heater Makes a 10 Foot Hose that Does Not Require the Filter! The 12 Foot Hose Does Require their Inline Filter. I mention this last year here... The hose are made from 2 different Materials one has an oil in it and what clogs the Regulator and requires the filer the other does not and No Filter is Require.
> This Hose does not;
> http://www.mrheater.com/product/accessories/hoses/10ft-buddy-series-propane-hose-assembly.html
> Newaygo1


I bought that hose last year from Amazon due to your recommendation. I have yet to use it but I will once it gets cold.


----------

